# Need help with fault code 000023 (P0017) CMP Sensor 3 (G300) / Engine Speed Sens (G28): Incorrect Correlation



## Caleb (May 19, 1999)

I have a customer with a '05 Touareg with the 3.2 V6 engine. It has thrown a fault code for CMP sensor/Engine speed sensor incorrect correlation. I has done this in the past and the dealer basically removed the cam position sensors "cleaned" them and reinstalled and cleared the code. Well a week or so later the same code is back. There is also a hesitation that comes along with the code. It has been described to me as a hesitation more so than a actual misfire. I have looked on the Ross-Tech Wiki and it doesn't list this code so I am kind of guessing on where to go next with this. Has anybody seen it before or have any ideas. 
Here is a copy of the Vag-Com scan 

Wednesday,16,March,2011,19:31:01:56248 
VCDS Version: Release 805.1 
Data version: 20081017 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Chassis Type: 7L - VW Touareg 
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 1C 22 29 32 34 36 
37 39 3C 46 47 55 56 57 64 65 68 69 6C 6D 6E 75 76 77 

VIN: WVGZG77L65D025525 Mileage: 110380km/68586miles 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine Labels: 022-906-032-BMX.lbl 
Part No SW: 022 906 032 GT HW: 
Component: MOTRONIC ME7.1.1G 9911 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: VWZ3Z0D5243085 
Coding: 0000133 
Shop #: WSC 02902 444 83928 

1 Fault Found: 
000023 - Bank 1: 
P0017 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
 Fault Status: 00100010 
Fault Priority: 0 
Fault Frequency: 16 
Mileage: 110013 km 
Time Indication: 0 

Freeze Frame: 
RPM: 2076 /min 
Load: 68.2 % 
Speed: 33.0 km/h 
Temperature: 73.0°C 
Temperature: 27.0°C 
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar 
Voltage: 0.000 V 

Readiness: 0000 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09D-927-750.lbl 
Part No: 09D 927 750 BA 
Component: AL 750 6A 0556 
Coding: 0004153 
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 7L0-907-379-MK25.lbl 
Part No: 7L0 907 379 G 
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0203 
Coding: 0014338 
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl 
Part No SW: 3D0 909 135 P HW: 5WK 470 25 
Component: Kessy 6610 
Revision: 66105312 Serial number: VWZ3Z0D5243085 
Coding: 0000232 
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000 

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: None 
Part No: 7L6 907 040 H 
Component: CLIMAtronic R/L X 3716 
Coding: 0020020 
Shop #: WSC 00048 551 00000 

1 Fault Found: 
02193 - Supply Voltage for Regulator for Fresh Air Blower 
010 - Open or Short to Plus 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 7L6-937-049.lbl 
Part No: 7L6 937 049 K 
Component: 2703 
Coding: 0100447 
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000 

1 Fault Found: 
00907 - Intervention load Management 
000 - - 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.lbl 
Part No: 3D0 909 601 C 
Component: 05 Airbag 8.4E++H01 0352 
Revision: BB36963 Serial number: 00033985 
Coding: 0012341 
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000 

Part No: 7L0 959 339 D 
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 005 0007 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 7L6-953-549.lbl 
Part No: 7L6 953 549 D 
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3301 
Coding: 0000031 
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 7L6-920-xxx-17.lbl 
Part No: 7L6 920 970 L 
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 1821 
Coding: 0007231 
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl 
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0101 
Coding: 0000006 
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 7L6-919-879.lbl 
Part No: 7L6 919 879 
Component: JCI PathPoint 1700 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 22: AWD Labels: None 
Part No: 0AD 927 755 AB 
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0094 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: None 
Part No: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0702 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 7L0-959-933.lbl 
Part No: 7L0 959 933 E 
Component: H4 HSG 0200 
Coding: 0000085 
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000 

Part No: 7L0 959 701 A 
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0201 

Part No: 7L0 959 702 A 
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0201 

Part No: 7L0 959 703 
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0201 

Part No: 7L0 959 704 
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0201 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 
Note: Excessive Comm Errors 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio Labels: None 
Part No: 7L6 035 180 
Component: Radio DE2 0009 
Coding: 0001035 
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: None 
Part No: 7L0 955 119 F 
Component: Front Wiper 2416 
Coding: 0000004 
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 376832 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof Labels: 7L6-919-044.lbl 
Part No: 7L6 919 044 K 
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0538 
Revision: 00700538 Serial number: 2009289.06 
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000 

No fault code found. 

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Arizman3 (May 30, 2006)

Checked the Bentley for the 3.2 BJS in the R32 and there is no P0017 listed in my version. However the surrounding codes pertain to the camshaft position sensing being awry. Apparently this is the problem as evidenced by the Dealer messing with the sensors. What is the mileage? Potentially a bad sensor(there is a procedure for checking voltages etc), stretched chain, mistimed camshafts (if someone has had the cams out for a swap etc.) Typically if the cams are mistimed, the code will throw right away on the R32. If yours goes away after clearing then returns in a week it may be something else like a weak sensor on bank 1 or a stretched chain or some electrical problem, maybe even a bad ground. There is a procedure in the Bentley for checking the voltages to the sensors. 

Maybe someone will chime in with the specifics for the P0017 for this vehicle.


----------



## Caleb (May 19, 1999)

Miles on the car are 68586. Cams have never been out to my knowledge. As this is a customer car I cant be 100% certain but I am pretty sure they have not been out and if they have it was done at the dealer as they purchased an extended warranty on the car anyway that has just ran out. So any misalignment of the cams would be due to a stretched chain type situation and at 68000 miles I would think that would be a long shot but I know it does happen on the 2.5 5-cyl engine at around 80,000 miles. But yes the code can be cleared and comes back in about 1 week or so. If it comes down to it I will hook back up and check the voltages on the sensors and see if the readings look good.


----------



## vwmaniac16vr6 (Nov 17, 2004)

how about a sludge issue, what's the oil change history on this touareg? seems like a higher end vehicle that some times can be neglected in that department. an example would be something similar to the AWM 1.8t that came in the A4's


----------



## starko (Nov 8, 2012)

can you tell me what was the outcome on that car i have similar problem i can't find the solution thank you my email address is [email protected]


----------

